

Show HN: We made a tool that reassembles flights using optimal stopovers - QuestOrganizer
http://questorganizer.com/

======
QuestOrganizer
Hi HN! We are the developers! Here’s more details before things get crowded
)'(

We have been working on this for 1.5 years and we think it’s now ready to
receive your input.

— — — — — — — —

Here are some details:

1\. QO disassembles any flight and reassembles them using a process which
includes a self-learning knowledge of the best connections for any flight
route. It combines flights to create better priced itineraries that let the
traveler visit more of the world for less.

2\. This takes advantage of non-partnered, low-cost, and route specialized
flights.

3\. We think this type of flight search opens a free market for airlines to
compete against one another on prices, and helps to break-down the current
pricing model based heavily on supply limitations. So, the more one-ways
booked with those specialty trans-Atlantic/Pacific flights the cheaper it
costs for us all to travel furthers everyone’s possibilities of seeing more of
this big planet we call Earth!

4\. We strongly believe that travel hacking has the potential to help bring
online flight booking into the future, it is 2015 and about time!

— QO Team (Ela, Douglas, Leon, Andrew)

— — — — — — — —

Here is an example flight: From Los Angeles (LAX) to Paris (ANY) from
September 16th to September 26th

QuestOrganizer: $797.85 With added destinations Copenhagen, Denmark (3 days)
and Stockholm, Sweden (3 days) as stopovers:
[http://QuestOrganizer.com/quest/26179](http://QuestOrganizer.com/quest/26179)

SkyScanner: $976 [http://bit.ly/1LlKzdt](http://bit.ly/1LlKzdt) Expedia:
$1,130 [http://bit.ly/1Go1B3Y](http://bit.ly/1Go1B3Y) Travelocity $1,151
[http://bit.ly/1HwF60W](http://bit.ly/1HwF60W) Google Flights: $1,163
[http://bit.ly/1HAcVfm](http://bit.ly/1HAcVfm)

